# Freezer items



## chefskeeter (Feb 10, 2006)

Ok, I am starting to offer casseroles in my freezer case in the front of my shoppe. I am wanting to know what types of casseroles freeze well and that will taste good. I have the standards, chicken and rice, pastas, beef stroganoff and such..........anyone have any other ideas? I want to make this really wonderful. I already have a ton of clients and we are selling out all the time.....just want a few more options....


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

enchiladas


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

How about...

Jambalaya
Pastitzo
Moussaka
Lasagna, but made with Asian flavors
Noodle kugel (sweet or just with cheese)


----------



## blueschef (Jan 18, 2006)

Just a thought, but if you are selling out all the time, ask them what they want. And perhaps sell it to them RTG (ready to go) instead of frozen. As far as frozen however. 
Meatloaff
Meatballs in Sauce (lots of different kinds : Turkey, Beef, Italian, Lamb .....)
Chicken Caccatoro
BBQ Whatever - Pulled Pork, Beef, Ribs, Etc.
Pot Pies
Eggplant Parm
Chilis - Sirloin, Turkey, Chicken and black Bean, Pork Verdi

Also See what other folks in your area are offering
or do a serch on the net (google it)

Tom


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

When I was personal cheffing alot I'd walk through the frozen food isles of grocery stores....you can sure pick up alot of ideas that way.

Soups, stews work well, braises
Stuffed chicken with a sauce
Fillo with a goo filling....ie, mexican chicken, groud or shredded lamb anything that has a dense sauce
Stuffed sauced pasta....cannaloni is a good one or shells
twist the BBQ and make curry or asian meats
calazones
cheesy bread


----------

